# I feel really bad



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Ok I started Paxil 2 nights ago for my panic attacks. Let me tell you how my day usually goes. I wake up at 7:00. Pretty much wide awake. Im a morning person. I get my daughter ready for school and send her off. Than I go to the gym for anywhere for 1-2 hours. after I get home I shower and eat. Than I clean and do whatever else I have to do. Well yesterday I woke up at 7:30. I was so tired that I skipped the gym. Watched tv all day. Took a nap for an hour. Woke up and did nothing. Went to back to school night a 7pm and panicked a littleToday I woke up at 7:30 again so tired I wanted to throw up. Went to the gym. Almost didnt go inside. Could only get through 15 min of cardio. Normally I do about an hour. Did a wieght training class and almost threw up in the middle of it. Went home. Took a bite out of a sandwich. Then I fell asleep for 4 hours. Should I stick this out? I feel like ####. This is not what im like at all. Im only taking 12.5mgShould I be feeling this so soon? Has anybody else ever felt like this? Does it get better?Thank youAngel


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I didn't have the symptoms you are describing, although my dr did say that upset stomach was common at first. I did have two days of bad D right after starting it though. I still get D quite often and I have been on it for 2 1/2 months. I'm calling my dr on Monday to see about switching to a different med. I'm sick of the D. It is helping my depression though. Maybe you should call your dr and see if he wants you to stick it out.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I tried Paxil the first year and I had problems sleeping mostly no upset stomach but it could do that to some people. My reason for going off the drug was because it really lowered my sex life and it really ceased working for IBS on 20mgs of the drug. I am now taking 50mgs of Elavil and its helped some. I'm worried about being on something for life and the long term reprussions of doing so. Course we have to factor in quality of life. Gee on the toilet all day or off the toilet all day. I guess I pick off the toilet if I can!I would call your doctor as soon as possible and see if you can try something else. All the SSRI's may make it hard for you to sleep as the main side effect of the SSRI's is insomnia.I stick with the TAC's they seem to do a better job at low doses and don't interfere with the sex life and most importantly off the toilet.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I was on paxil for 5 years and very constipated from it.I also wanted to sleep all of the time and after being on it for only a week,my mother noticed that i was really "out of it".







If i were you i would go off of it while it's still early.Paxil is a real pain to get off of!I am now on zoloft and very happy with the results.p.s-I tried to commit suicide several times while i was on paxil.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Well I just started Paxil, and I started at 12.5 which done nothing for me so now I'm at 25 and it kicked in right away. I'm feeling a lot better. I take mine at night, and I'm not to tired through the day. Our you taking it at night?? My side affects havent been to bad at all. I can deal with them anyway. I just want to feel better before Paxil I didnt want to leave the house. And this last week I went to my sons football game, concert, and even went shopping. It was all great. I do have a little D but not to bad. I'm hoping after a few more weeks that it will go away the headaches did. Good Luck


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Thank you for replying. It's been a week and im starting to feel better. Yesterday I couldnt get out of the bathroom but at least I could stay awake. Today I made it to the gym. I do still have headaches. I dont want to go up to 20mg yet. My docter said I could stay at this level for a while untill im ready. I'll see what happens.Angel


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

A lot of times they while switch your med from Paxil-Zoloft-Prozac, to see if that will fix side effects. Paxil is more sedating, Prozac is more exciting, and Zoloft is supposed to be neutral. I am taking Zoloft and like it, I have lots of energy, but feel calm, no sleep problems, no anxiety. I took half the normal starting dose for a few days to ward off problems. Give the anxiety and nausea a week or two, its totally worth it. I felt a little sick for a couple days.


----------

